# Fraud on father's card



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

They must be getting better at this spending pattern recognition software 

Apparently someone somewhere tried to spend £576 on the old man's debit card yesterday. Only found out this morning when his card was declined at the shops and when we rang through at the store to find out what was going on it appears Lloyds had everything under control.

The purchase yesterday was declined, so not even missing any money out of his account, and as my dad wasn't able to verify those payments yesterday it was a simple case of cancelling the card, awaiting new one, and bank authorising the payment for the shopping.

All in all, no money missing, shopping paid for, and the bank will do the fraud investigation. Time for a pint me thinks


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

thats great news for all of us, my friend had £2000 taken out of an account which they dont use often, all over 2 days and all the sums of money were under £50.
Apparently small amounts make it harder to pick up on the radar, so to speak.

Kev


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I have to say Lloyds and Halifax are always on the ball when it comes to preventing fraud. I see loads of cases like this at work where transactions get flagged up regularly. They do a good job.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

im with lloyds and when i bought my car back in the summer i payed off my card and within 5 minutes i had a phone call off them asking was it me who was making the transaction 

i was very impressed


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Always hide your pin, however there is technology out there that can recode pins to any number if they have your card.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Another :thumb: for Lloyds. I made a big payment, 5 minutes later they rang to check it was me. Another was when I was in America, used the card and they rang me within 10 minutes to check again. Can't fault 'em!


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I can fault them :lol: I was working abroad for 2 years back in 2006-08. Three times in a week they put a stop on my card because it was a foreign transaction. Ended up costing a fortune in phone calls to get it sorted each time


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Im with First Direct

Never received a call.... umm maybe I should change bank !


----------

